# Split Check



## 5LimaBeans (Jan 4, 2015)

Would like advice on if/when to check my first split and what to look for if other than capped queen cell. Split is vertical with Snelgrove double screen, could not find queen after twice checking every frame. Two uncapped supercedure cells, drone and worker capped brood. A response that indicates what days are ok to check and when to stay out would be great. I know the bee math, just don't know how best to apply it. If looks good I would like to split off a queen cell to wind up with 2 new hives, day 9? Thanks.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Day 9 you should find emergency cells ready to emerge. Make sure you have one or two of them where ever you want a queen. What happened to your old queen? If she was lost, you will have two to three weeks before you have eggs and larvae to find. Finding a virgin is rough duty.


----------



## 5LimaBeans (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks. Pretty sure old queen is there, just could not find in all workers and drones, unmarked. Move cells before day 9? I have read they are fragile so wondering what day is best to relocate them.


----------

